# ACANA 2011 New Formula Feedback



## Imagin8ion (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi everyone. I know that ACANA has recently reformulated a lot of their dog foods. Mine in particular is the adult small breed. I noticed that a decent amount of the ingredients in the food had changed as well as where they were located in the ingredient list, so to avoid digestive upset I mixed a small amount of the new with the old. My poor dog has been vomiting and with diarrhea all night. I wanted to share this with others and see if anyone else is experiencing similar issues with the change. This is an odd reaction considering I mixed it with the old food. And before anyone asks no she was not into anything the only thing she has eaten was her dog food.


----------



## PackMomma (Sep 26, 2011)

I don't feed the "age or activity" specified Acana formulas, I always stick with the "all life stages" grain free formulas, and I've been feeding the Acana Ranchlands, Grasslands and Wild Prairie to my dog(s) for the last year and I've never had problems with it. I used to feed my Shiba just a mix of Ranchlands/Wild Prairie for quite a while, and did the same when I got my puppy this past summer, then I started mixing Grasslands as well. I still have no problems with either of these 3 Acana formulas, however, I have recently started mixing other brands in with them too, but nonetheless... I have never had problems with Acana. I would recommend trying the "all life stages" formulas if you haven't already. I'm not much of a believer in their other "specified" lines. Just my two cents. I will mention though my Shiba was having diarrhea and vomitting issues a year or so back when I was feeding Acana - but I found out it was likely because it had gone bad. I bought the exact same stuff just fresh and no issues. Dry food doesn't keep that long if not kept in a freezer. Hopefully this problem won't persist and it was just your dogs reaction to the "new" formula. I know that some dogs, if they are kept on the same brands/ingredients of food for long periods of time, can develop sensitive stomachs/food allergies, that is why I continuously rotate my brands/proteins on a monthly basis now.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I've fed Acana for the last 2 years or so and am still feeding it. I just started a new bag a few weeks ago as well and my dog seems 100% perfectly fine. Our other 2 have eaten it for some meals as well, and they're fine with it too.

That being said, all 3 of our dogs have an iron stomach and can eat anything.


----------



## Imagin8ion (Dec 6, 2011)

I have 4 dogs and all of them reacted this way. The vet said it is digestive upset from the change in the ingredients in the new formula they released a few weeks ago. He recommended to stick it out and continue gradually introducing it as I am still doing because switching to another brand will likely cause them even more problems. I have tried on multiple occasions to contact ACANA and no one will return my calls or emails. I am sad that a brand I love so much is now giving me such a hard time. The vomiting has stopped but as of today the diarrhea is still persisting. I am sad that ACANA didn't warn customers of these changes earlier because at this point there is not much of the old formula left to continue gradually introducing it and within a few days they will be on purely the new stuff. I hope they won't experience anything worse than what they already have. To be on the safe side I would recommend that anyone on ACANA currently, stop into your local petfood store to see if your variety has changed the ingredient list and if so begin introducing it right away just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Nialr35 (May 9, 2012)

Maybe you picked up a spoiler bag or something like that. I have been feeding Acana with only great results.


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 14, 2012)

We just transitioned Oliver over to Acana pacifica. He loves it and has had no issues whatsoever with the transition.


----------

